# Lotion Bar Labels?



## hmlove1218 (Apr 30, 2014)

How do they look?  Am I missing anything I need to have?  Should I change something?  Thank you for looking!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 30, 2014)

I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that lotion bars (as a cosmetic) are supposed to have their ingredients listed under INCI names. Otherwise it looks pretty good to me!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 30, 2014)

I was basing my labels off of these products:
http://lavishea.com/images/backlabel.jpg

It wouldn't be a problem to change things around though.


----------



## Jeanea (Apr 30, 2014)

The name of the company is hard to make out in that font. Other than that I like it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 30, 2014)

Spell "net" out in full. I question abbreviating such a short word.

I agree with Jeanea -- the biz name in such an ornate font on a curved path ... tough to read.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 1, 2014)

Thank y'all! Ill make some changes to them


----------



## shunt2011 (May 1, 2014)

If you are selling you also need to have your address listed and I would also list your phone# or website.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 1, 2014)

I have my address on it I just blurred it out


----------



## anani (May 2, 2014)

Very nice label   but you do need to list your ingredients by  their International Nomenclature (INCI) , not their common names. A bit of a nuisance but be thankful that you don't have to do bilingual product titles in the U.S.  Here in Canada we have to do both English and French. A real PITA translating (I'm not bilingual) and trying to fit it all on a small label.


----------



## lsg (May 2, 2014)

I agree, the ingredients need to be listed in INCI terms. I also put the common name in parentheses after the INCI name. I would not use the word nourishing as a description on my label as it might put your product in the drug category. I know it is a pain, but better to be safe than sorry.


http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/guidanceregulation/lawsregulations/ucm074201.htm


----------



## Nikkor (May 2, 2014)

I'm not sure the warning about being safety tested is required to be included on the label. But if so I would put it on the "back label" with the ingredients.

Also I think the "hancrafted lotion bar" should have the 1st letters capitalized. But that's just me.

I agree with others that the company name font is hard to decipher.

Other than those few nit-picks, I think it looks good!


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 2, 2014)

How does this look?

Just realized I forgot to spell out "Net"  I changed that too, it's just not shown in the picture.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 2, 2014)

Nikkor said:


> I'm not sure the warning about being safety tested is required to be included on the label. But if so I would put it on the "back label" with the ingredients.
> 
> Also I think the "hancrafted lotion bar" should have the 1st letters capitalized. But that's just me.
> 
> ...



I thought that the warning statement had to be on the principal display panel according to the FDA?


----------



## lsg (May 2, 2014)

The warning that you included on the principal display is correct.  It should be on the front.


----------



## eyeroll (May 3, 2014)

Much better!  

For usage directions, how about, "Apply to dry skin daily"?  It avoids the use of the word moisturizing (I'm not sure if that is problematic) and tightens up the language.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 3, 2014)

I've been trying to think of a way to reword that. I May use your suggestion or something similar. Thank you


----------



## eyeroll (May 3, 2014)

I don't know much about labelling laws, but it seems that's a tricky word, at least from what I see on this forum.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 3, 2014)

I changed up my directions.  How does this sound?
_Directions:  Warm the lotion bar in your hands, then applying to your skin as needed.
_​
Or what about:
_Directions:  Warm me up in your hands before rubbing me onto your dry areas._​


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 30, 2014)

hmlove1218 said:


> I changed up my directions. How does this sound? _Directions: Warm the lotion bar in your hands, then applying to your skin as needed.
> _​Or what about: _Directions: Warm me up in your hands before rubbing me onto your dry areas._​



As I love the 2nd option (lol), I think I would go with the "Warm lotion bar in your hands, apply to skin as needed".


 Just my 2 cents.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 31, 2014)

I like those options, but for what it is worth, moisturising is fine to use on a cosmetic - using it on a soap makes a soap a cosmetic which then needs all this effort on the labels, but as this IS a cosmetic, it is fine to say that it moisturises.


----------

